# Favorite Pen Kit



## JBCustomPens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I thought it might be interesting to see what everyone's favorite pen kit. Mine personally is the Jr. Gent. but I thought it might be cool to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## nytefaii (Dec 2, 2009)

I've only made about 15 pens or so, and they have either been slimlines or cigars, so I voted other  

I hope to move up to the Jr. series soon enough though.  I'm not selling pens, so it's hard to jump up to the more expensive kits etc.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2009)

My favourites aren't there either..

Slimline - because they are so versatile

Elegant Beauty / Aero  - because they have a nice weight and look classy to me.

Long Click - because they really can show off a nice blank.

If I actually sold pens, then my favourite would be the one that sold the most:biggrin:


----------



## intillzah (Dec 2, 2009)

skiprat said:


> My favourites aren't there either..
> 
> Slimline - because they are so versatile
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better myself...


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the Jrs, all of them, but the trusty old slim line still sells well.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the Jr gents as well.  But Selected the Sirra.  Its simple and faster than a slim to make. IMHO.....  But with 1 normal size blank you can make 2 sierras.  I love it.  and with some segmenting pow you have a unique design.  So I like the poll but there are like 4 kits I like alot and cant say only 1 for sure.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with skiprat and intillzah.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine's not there, its my best seller the Jr. Statesman, next would be the Retro and the Jr. Gent.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 2, 2009)

I think skippy put it best. Whatever sells is my favorite

Personally, for me, I really like the jr statesman.  However, as far as best sellers the Euro comes first then the sierra style.  Most of my high end pens tend to stay in my inventory longer than the others.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 2, 2009)

Cigars are my real favorites - simple, lots of blank showing, inexpensive to make. Love the Jr. Statesman.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorite is the long clicks or clicker pens. But I don't seem to sell as many as the others.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the Long clicks.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 2, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Cigars are my real favorites - simple, lots of blank showing, inexpensive to make. Love the Jr. Statesman.


 
COMPLETELY agree.  The long clickers are awesome too.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 2, 2009)

If I had to choose just one kit to use I would just sit down and cry.


----------



## avbill (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorite 's are not on the list to vote for!  Sedona/Baron.  Elegant Beauty  and Cigar.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 4, 2009)

!!!Wait, there are more pen kits than just the Jr. Gent?!!! LOL


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the versatility of slim lines, Baron, Sierra and St. Charles.  Lots of pens not on this list.  Most of the time I like whatever one I am currently making.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 6, 2009)

My favorite pen to make is anything closed end. 

My favorite kit to make is Euro. I enjoy making pens because i enjoy the mechanical process of creating the piece, so the Euro to me offers the best chance to do this. There are other kits that you have to turn a tenon on the blank, but the Euro is the only one i have done that you don't turn the material completely away to the brass. Plus most pens are just bushing to bushing... turn, sand, finish, turn, sand, finish, turn, sand, finish. That is boring. I like the turn, cut tenon, measure tenon, shave tenon, measure tenon, turn, sand, finish! 

Plus i think the Euro is as versatile as the slim, if not more so.


----------



## gmcnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I voted "other" as well. I like slimelines for their versatility. My first pen was a CSUSA Patriot and therfore I am partial to them as well. I am also a fan of the European pen with the springloaded clip. There are many other favorites waiting to be discovered I am sure.


----------



## diamundgem (Dec 11, 2009)

When I was a kid my mother collected Antiques and I was only allowed to sit on one chair. I was used to quality and beauti, so I love the JR Emperor


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 15, 2009)

Why is the JR retro so unpopular?


----------



## lwalden (Dec 17, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Why is the JR retro so unpopular?



I'd guess the availability of finishes. I prefer the rhodium/22K, which isn't carried by CSUSA- their Rhodium comes with black epoxy accents. I just recently figured out I could get the retro in Black Titanium and in Rho/gold from LauLau woodworks, but you sill end up paying a higher than average price for these given that they are not available at the 25% off level I try to get via CSUSA in group buys. Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## mick (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends on what I'm doing at the time. If I'm wanting to show off a nice burl or figured piece of wood I like a Cigar...or a Jr Gent. If I want to experiment a slimline fits the bill


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to pick "other" because the kit I find the sexiest is the Imperial - love it

As for ease of making, my nod goes to the Cigar.

When it comes to crankin' 'em out for gifts and makin' people happy, I turn* to the Euro.

Cheers!

Gary

* "turn" ... Get it? Hah! I kill me!


----------

